# Does your significant other understand your bicycle collecting?



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll bet this has been asked before. I tried a search for it but came up empty. So.....does your significant other understand your bicycle collecting?

I'll start first. My wife is only mildly amused by it. She thinks they look cool but that's where it ends. Not interested in turning a wrench,or talking about, or collecting herself.  For example a pair of girls and boys Huffman's that came up recently in blue on blue color. I coyly said "This would be fun to get and cruise together". Her response was, "You already have that bike". i.e. my blue on blue Bullnose cruiser.....really? Lol 
Does your significant other get annoyed when: you go to a bicycle related events,leave to buy something you saw on craigs, stare at your phone or pc at bike pics or mention how much they cost? Joking,never mention that...or certain guy parts will be hanging from the rafters...
Take care,
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> I'll bet this has been asked before. I tried a search for it but came up empty. So.....does your significant other understand your bicycle collecting?
> 
> I'll start first. My wife is only mildly amused by it. She thinks they look cool but that's where it ends. Not interested in turning a wrench,or talking about, or collecting herself.  For example a pair of girls and boys Huffman's that came up recently in blue on blue color. I coyly said "This would be fun to get and cruise together". Her response was, "You already have that bike". i.e. my blue on blue Bullnose cruiser.....really? Lol
> Does your significant other get annoyed when: you go to a bicycle related events,leave to buy something you saw on craigs, stare at your phone or pc at bike pics or mention how much they cost? Joking,never mention that...or certain guy parts will be hanging from the rafters...
> ...




Mine tolerated it. But she was not a car or bike person in the least, but she let me do my "thang". She knew a beautiful car or bike when she saw one. She usually hated 50's stuff though.


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't have that problem to solve.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, she's good with it. A car hasn't entered out garage in many years. She even gives me leads her friends send her on Facebook. She's pretty cool.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2017)

women may accept it, but they'll never understand it


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> women may accept it, but they'll never understand it



Lol


----------



## None (Feb 3, 2017)

@bulldog1935 I understand and accept, I am a woman. Haha  I thoroughly enjoy this hobby from wrenching, collecting to researching. It is awesome, ever changing and always exciting. These freedom vessels are an investment that promote productivity. Hopefully I'll end up marrying a vintage bicycle enthusiasts. Haha We might not have a cash savings but we'll have really cool bicycles which is kind of the same thing!


----------



## None (Feb 3, 2017)

Or maybe I'll just end up as the crazy old bicycle lady, instead of cat. Lol I hate cats!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2017)

yeah, I know, my daughter has a knife collection, too





you've just met the wrong kind of cats


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @bulldog1935 I understand and accept, I am a woman. Haha  I thoroughly enjoy this hobby from wrenching, collecting to researching. It is awesome, ever changing and always exciting. These freedom vessels are an investment that promote productivity. Hopefully I'll end up marrying a vintage bicycle enthusiasts. Haha We might not have a cash savings but we'll have really cool bicycles which is kind of the same thing!



Dez your a rare Gem in a dude prevailing hobby. Thanks for being you!


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> yeah, I know, my daughter has a knife collection, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your daughters gonna be a surgeon and that's darn cute. Claw marks????


----------



## None (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> Dez your a rare Gem in a dude prevailing hobby. Thanks for being you!




Awe shucks...thanks man!


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2017)

Yup,helps me find them,likes old cars,old toys,antiques,etc.Likes the hunt and the road trips.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 3, 2017)

My significant other understands my passion for bicycle collecting perfectly and we have over the years developed an undeniably perfect, respectful, and mutual understanding.......................................It's called "Don't Ask.....Don't Tell" !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think if you are with someone that doesn't understand the pleasure the hobby brings you and accept you for who you are then you probably need to move on. Life is too short to be unhappy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 3, 2017)

My wife enjoys riding our old cruisers but that is about it. She also tolerates it to a point but really dislikes all the storage space my bikes take up and my time spent on my phone. I love the hunt for old bikes.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Or maybe I'll just end up as the crazy old bicycle lady, instead of cat. Lol I hate cats!




But they like old bikes. Bill is shocked.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I think if you are with someone that doesn't understand the pleasure the hobby brings you and accept you for who you are then you probably need to move on. Life is too short to be unhappy. V/r Shawn




As long as you can balance the two. Hobby and other person. As they deserve to be happy as well. This is the difficult part. Goes along with the "How many times a day?" thread. Definitely an addiction.

Chad


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 3, 2017)

She doesn't understand bikes... but I don't understand lularoe (hate to admit I know what that is). She buys her crap, I buy my crap


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2017)

My wife told me the other day that I have a beautiful bike collection.I was shocked.
She works out of town during the week and always comes home to something new.


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> Yup,helps me find them,likes old cars,old toys,antiques,etc.Likes the hunt and the road trips.



Another Gem!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 3, 2017)

Who?


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> She doesn't understand bikes... but I don't understand lularoe (hate to admit I know what that is). She buys her crap, I buy my crap



Totally agree, my wife's always looking at Facebook/Instagram.... I'm glad I found the Cabe internet style because here's how I use to check it. ^


----------



## None (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 417782
> Totally agree, my wife's always looking at Facebook/Instagram.... I'm glad I found the Cabe internet style because here's how I use to check it. ^




Dude, that CABE newsletter is cool!


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I think if you are with someone that doesn't understand the pleasure the hobby brings you and accept you for who you are then you probably need to move on. Life is too short to be unhappy. V/r Shawn



Amen to that Shawn. Married for 13 years. She'll survive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Dude, that CABE newsletter is cool!




I have the complete run of the print CABE newsletters. These are a treasure trove of cool stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 3, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> She doesn't understand bikes... but I don't understand lularoe (hate to admit I know what that is). She buys her crap, I buy my crap



My wife came home last week with a pair of Lularoe tights with antique bicycle all over them, cool. I bought her a pair Saturday that was black with red cupid for Valentine Day, hot. As for the bike hobby, she rides our bikes but the addiction is all mine. She will go to a show but its not her thing. Antiquing on the other hand is right up her alley. She will call out the bikes and parts I miss.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tolerates bicycles but if I die better be there at my estate sale..... it gonna be cheap.. hated muscle cars till I had her punch the throttle and she was all for them...


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> Yup,helps me find them,likes old cars,old toys,antiques,etc.Likes the hunt and the road trips.




After meeting you and your wife, I can definitely vouch for that! The three of us would be talking all day if time was no object!

I sure can go for another chili dog though on a day like this


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> .... Claw marks????



no, but this resulted in claw marks


----------



## robertc (Feb 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> no, but this resulted in claw marks



Can't go wrong with a Heritage Redfish. Been paddling one since 2008. Mine don't have cats.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 3, 2017)

she's fast in it, too
Since she was 15 (2 years ago) I had to buy myself a Werner paddle, too, to keep up with her in my 16' Tarpon (that got my edge back, though).


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> no, but this resulted in claw marks



Lol


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 3, 2017)

My wife does get it but I have also been collecting 1/18 & 1/43 scale diecast cars for over 20 years and she is a gear head has always liked fast cars when I met her she was driving a 69 Cougar with a 351 Cleveland 4 bbl in it and street raced some she appreciates cool machinery. Since I started collecting bikes about 4 years ago it is a lot harder to bring a new one into the fold but she understands that I like taking them apart giving them a good service and now doing some restoration so she is cool with it. Plus she goes to the swap meets and flea markets with me and will show me old bikes that she finds. She is the one that found my 1954 3 speed Jaguar at a flea market for $35 dollars and got the guy to sell it to me for $30 it was only missing the front fender and light. She also found my 1961 3 speed Schwinn Racer. I get the "you don't need another bike" from time to time but if i find something cool like the 61 Jag I got last week at the Hoosier swap meet she is happy for me. She even has a 1948 Monarch girls super deluxe. I found it at a flea market it was priced right and I was going to flip it but when we got it home I put air in the tires she took it for a ride and said she was going to keep it. She still hasent paid me for it but I guess I better not bring that up.


----------



## Duck (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, unless I forgot to "lose" the receipt/invoice.


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> My wife does get it but I have also been collecting 1/18 & 1/43 scale diecast cars for over 20 years and she is a gear head has always liked fast cars when I met her she was driving a 69 Cougar with a 351 Cleveland 4 bbl in it and street raced some she appreciates cool machinery. Since I started collecting bikes about 4 years ago it is a lot harder to bring a new one into the fold but she understands that I like taking them apart giving them a good service and now doing some restoration so she is cool with it. Plus she goes to the swap meets and flea markets with me and will show me old bikes that she finds. She is the one that found my 1954 3 speed Jaguar at a flea market for $35 dollars and got the guy to sell it to me for $30 it was only missing the front fender and light. She also found my 1961 3 speed Schwinn Racer. I get the "you don't need another bike" from time to time but if i find something cool like the 61 Jag I got last week at the Hoosier swap meet she is happy for me. She even has a 1948 Monarch girls super deluxe. I found it at a flea market it was priced right and I was going to flip it but when we got it home I put air in the tires she took it for a ride and said she was going to keep it. She still hasent paid me for it but I guess I better not bring that up.
> View attachment 417813



Now that's great history and a great lady. I salute you guys. Nice!!!


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

Duck said:


> Yes, unless I forgot to "lose" the receipt/invoice.



I went recently to the Turlock Swap and brought a few bucks just in case there was a "I can't leave without it". She found my bank receipt before I put the money back. Heard about that....well still hearin bout it.


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> I went recently to the Turlock Swap and brought a few bucks just in case there was a "I can't leave without it". She found my bank receipt before I put the money back. Caught an ear full....well still hearin bout it.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 3, 2017)

I have started this hobby out of love of tinkering with things that have wheels. Been a car/truck guy my whole life met my wife while working at a car dealership and she's know my love of all wheels stuff. I have always over time rode a bike of some kind, I did get ask bout this start up of vintage bike thing but that's it I keep it to myself she enjoys spending time on what I create for sure. She asks nothing of what I do as always when I was heavy into comp shooting pistols and buying all that keeps my guns running I don't buy her diamonds (ha ha) she don't buy my guns / fishing / bike stuff.


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2017)

partsguy said:


> After meeting you and your wife, I can definitely vouch for that! The three of us would be talking all day if time was no object!
> 
> I sure can go for another chili dog though on a day like this



LOL,yup.That was a chance meeting that we sat next to each other.lol I didnt know your dad was waiting for you to quit BS'ing.lol


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

She does now after 2 black eyes.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> LOL,yup.That was a chance meeting that we sat next to each other.lol I didnt know your dad was waiting for you to quit BS'ing.lol



Well, tagging along with me to Indy is his chance to go to a New Orleans style restaurant called "Papa Roux". He was eager to eat, and so was I!

It was as good as it was last year!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 3, 2017)

MY WIFE OF 42 YEARS HAS BEEN SUPPORTIVE OF MY BIKE COLLECTING 
FOR THE LAST 29 YEARS.  SHE UNDERSTANDS THAT IT ALL STARTED
WITH ME IN WANTING TO FIND THE SCHWINNS LIKE A HAD AS A KID TURNING
INTO A HOBBY, THAT I DID NOT HAVE WHILE RAISING A FAMILY.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 3, 2017)

We have a understanding.She dont tell me how to spend my money and i dont tell her how to spend hers.She has no problem with me going away to a show for 3 days.and is interested to see what i bring back.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2017)

She's quite supportive, but I have to be careful and not talk bikes every minute of the day. Some of my attention has to be directed towards her.


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> I went recently to the Turlock Swap and brought a few bucks just in case there was a "I can't leave without it". She found my bank receipt before I put the money back. Heard about that....well still hearin bout it.



 I love it. Sounds just like me !


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> We have a understanding.She dont tell me how to spend my money and i dont tell her how to spend hers.She has no problem with me going away to a show for 3 days.and is interested to see what i bring back.



Wow! Three days gone and ok with that?.....keeper!


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> MY WIFE OF 42 YEARS HAS BEEN SUPPORTIVE OF MY BIKE COLLECTING
> FOR THE LAST 29 YEARS.  SHE UNDERSTANDS THAT IT ALL STARTED
> WITH ME IN WANTING TO FIND THE SCHWINNS LIKE A HAD AS A KID TURNING
> INTO A HOBBY, THAT I DID NOT HAVE WHILE RAISING A FAMILY.



42 years!  Impressive,most impressive.


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes..she does! We have been married 25 years and have been collectors our whole married life. I have mostly been an old car guy, and also collect vintage car/truck toys.  My wife is also an antique dealer, and the hobby started out as her buying old bikes in her hunts for stuff to resell.  And she wanted me to clean them up. I found that I enjoy working on them, and we like that it's a collectible that we can actually use.  We became addicted! In our small collection of bikes she has 4 of them.  Her childhood Schwinn Breeze, and a very nice 62 Deluxe American among them.  She doesn't ride as much as I'd like her to, but she definately likes the bikes and encourages the hobby.  She goes to Ann Arbor with me and looks forward to it every year. 
She has bought many bikes on her own and has a good eye for them.  She discourages me from buying cars, but bikes are usually no problem as long as within the budget. Her price ceiling is a bit lower than mine. That inhibits me at times, but it's mostly about what's in the bank at the time than about her not supporting the hobby.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 4, 2017)

I have been married for 31 years(maybe 32) to a very tolerant supportive lady,I feel fortunate . We ride together but that is about as far as Her bicycle interests go .She does not understand how I can get so excited about these things but fully supports things that makes me happy . We go to sales/auctions together,She enjoys the adventure . She has witnessed finding those hidden gems that are out there,that I ramble on about all the time. She has diamonds on the inside...heard that in a song,thought it was fitting.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2017)

men's collecting has juvenile roots, and won't exactly go into the psychology, but it clashes with women's nesting instincts.  
Women who put up with it have good self-control and generous spirit.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 4, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> She does now after 2 black eyes.



You shouldn't let her treat you that way,  were here of you need to talk.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 4, 2017)

You forget how many women are, and have been, members of this forum. Some of the comments here sound very ignorant, and yes this topic has been discussed before, with the same results. Unfortunately many ditch, due to disrespectful posts.

I have just as many vintage bikes (and cars) as Nick- and am well versed in the maintenance and restoration of them. My collection may not be as valuable as his, but that isn't the point. There are plenty of women collectors, and bikers, with knowledge to maintain their own stuff- they just aren't as vocal as a lot of men, for some obvious reasons.

Darcie


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 4, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> You shouldn't let her treat you that way,  were here of you need to talk.



Haha, she got a few lucky punches in, but I feel like I won the fight.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 4, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> men's collecting has juvenile roots, and won't exactly go into the psychology, but it clashes with women's nesting instincts.
> Women who put up with it have good self-control and generous spirit.



INTERESTING! 
SOUNDS REASONABLE!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's to the women that are brave enough to participate in this forum.
Our next ride has a Valentines Day theme, and we are to ride a ladies model bike if we have them or wear a skirt if we don't.
I know, only in California. Lol!
Needless to say, I'll be riding a ladies model rather than wearing a skirt.
Although, I might look pretty good in one of those Braveheart style Kilts. Haha!
As to the topic of this thread, my wife understands sometimes, and sometimes not.
She really likes it when I sell something and reverse the direction of the cash flow.
I've told her that these things are assets, and can be quickly returned to cash.
Unlike an expensive dinner or a travel trip abroad.
She doesn't really buy it, so it's good to sell something once in awhile just to show her that it is possible.


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2017)

On any forum where collecting is part of the focus, hiding the next purchase from the wife is always a topic.  
My buddy Tad on this forum who will probably read this said his wife isn't interested in a vintage bike for her to ride.  
He's probably facing the nesting instinct and doesn't know it, and her interest or her carbon bike probably doesn't even weigh in.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 4, 2017)

Actually, I just returned from the Charlotte show n'swap! She is always supportive of things that make me happy. And I support her love of reading, gaming, and Star Wars.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't understand it, how can I expect my wife to.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes,She currently has more oldies than I


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2017)

My bike collecting was definitely an issue with my ex-wife but we were able to come up with a solution that worked for both of us ha ha.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 4, 2017)

Hehe...Hey man. Girls understand this stuff! I grew up walking swap meet fields as a child. 
My significant other comes in to save me when I'm really in a pickle. He likes to ride with me and enjoys the jokes y'all make here on this forum. He liked riding with me more until he found out I always put him on the girl's bike and not my boys bike. Haaaah...ooops...Loooove you 
;]


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 4, 2017)

My wife seems to get it.  She thinks they are cool looking. Before we got married she knew i was into the hobby....so its been full steam ahead...she has a starlet.....1955 ... Shes loves it


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 6, 2017)

My wife is happy with it because she said she would rather I collect bikes than women. I can tell she's always a little relieved when she peeks over my shoulder and sees The Cabe or a message from/to one of the bike hobby regulars instead of another woman, lol. One of the things about this hobby we both find interesting is meeting other collectors along the way. I love it when we come across someone who is in much deeper than I am - then I don't look that crazy by comparison!


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2017)

She's thrilled. It gets me out of the house.


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 (Feb 6, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Or maybe I'll just end up as the crazy old bicycle lady, instead of cat. Lol I hate cats!



Crazy & Old not Cool but Hating cats is!!
I'm with you on finding a Collecting Partner wish you all the best Luck.

 Q.
Would it be Fun or a Nightmare?

A.
 Fun  
 (Till Rusted Chrome do we part)

 Nightmare  
 ( Visitation only every other Weekend )

LOL.
T-Roy.


Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 7, 2017)

She likes riding them occasionally,
especially the 1929 Sunbeam if there's cider at the end of the ride!
As long as no more than 2 bicycles live indoors I don't get (too) much grief! Lol.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 7, 2017)

My wife has been so kool over the years with my collecting.it started with hotwheels then signs and antiques. It progressed into real cars, that take lots of room.vintage speed equipment came then the bikes started becoming my main interest. Now the signs and antiques are part of our decor in our home.i have my two main riders in the house.i have an entire room for my hotwheels that we call the office.garage and even some stuff in the yard.the garage/workshop is at full capacity.she will join me on my rides when she feels like it.she goes swap meeting, pickin, junk hunting, and all the other crap I drag her on.she has became my best friend over the years, besides being a great wife.she has put up with all my crap since I was 18 years old . wouldn't trade her for all the bikes in the world. Lol.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 7, 2017)

As long as I don't spend "Household" money, we're all good here. Encourages me to buy, sell and trade on Ebay, CL and Reverb. I also buy sell and collect guitars and banjos, so there is overlap there, too. ALWAYS make time for the wife-date night, movies, occasionally flowers and spending quality time (that is important to her) and most wives will be very supportive and at least tolerant of our hobby.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 7, 2017)

My wife likes the collecting hobbies I have where I don't lose money. The bikes I like are cheap in comparison to my old car addiction, so it barely registers on the nagging meter. 

My advice to a young married collector would be. NUMBER 1, keep your money separate assuming you both work. Don't talk too much, or better not at all, about new acquisitions. Never say how much something really cost, but keep it straight in your head what you told her. Keep collectibles out of the living area, out of sight out of mind. Never talk about how cool or rare something is for more than a two minutes. A non collector wants to hear about that about as much as you want to hear about the soap opera lives of your extended family. 

In other words, you have to maintain a dual personality


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> She's thrilled. It gets me out of the house.



I hate to break it to you Dave but she's not actually thrilled, this is just her permanent expression.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2017)

My wife grew up in Peru, where her culture was that everything had to be new to separate one's family from poverty...the tags are still on my parents in law's furniture.
My Dad was a museum director and my Mom a collector/hoarder, so I think I got a blend of both and have always been collecting something since as long as I can remember.
Anyway, she doesn't understand bicycle collecting at all which she views as a solitary hobby that is dirty and consumes time away from her and our children. 
She is right in a sense, but I am trying to involve, educate, and build an appreciation of well crafted things with the kids and of course the joy and benefits of riding a bicycle.

As to women in the hobby, I am very pleased there are some, but I respectfully disagree there are a silent many...there are many women in cycling, probably to the extent of men, but it doesn't translate in the same numbers with collecting or even owning a old bike.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2017)

My wife understands.......... that I'm CRAZY!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2017)

I dont know what do you think.
Putting bikes in the house was her idea. 
Married 32 years.


----------

